# P-39 main tire size



## warbird51 (Feb 21, 2021)

What size is the main wheel tire size for the P-39?


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 21, 2021)

26x6-14 8ply Type III


----------



## warbird51 (Feb 22, 2021)

Thanks, I have a friend that has a set of NOS Goodyear nylon 26x6.6 10 ply diamond tread tires that were spares for his FM2 Wildcat. We were wondering if the P-39 used the same size.


----------

